# Scruffts...



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

... Has anyone ever competed in a Scruffts Qualifier?! 

We are hoping to get one up and running in our Area and are currently in talks with The KC about it!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

i havent but not far from the wirral and id definately enter 

can you link me with the oter places you can qualify at???

im assuming it is just crossbreeds that are activity registered?

thanks


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

bump/


anyone got a link to scuffts qualifiers?? id like to go watch but no idea where theya re at


----------



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

The 2010 dates arent up yet! Will post them when they are


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

thank you 

do they get put up in jan?

i can travel anywhere in the country to watch now 

bring on 2010 agility/dog season as im going on my travels most weekends - cant wait


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

How do you qualify for scruffts? i have a x breed and we do agility i would love to have him entered


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

My-Terriers said:


> ... Has anyone ever competed in a Scruffts Qualifier?!
> 
> We are hoping to get one up and running in our Area and are currently in talks with The KC about it!


My whippet x bedlington has come 2nd 2 years running in the scruffts heats at paws in the park


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> My whippet x bedlington has come 2nd 2 years running in the scruffts heats at paws in the park


do they have to be KC activity registered?
or does the x not matter?


----------



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> My whippet x bedlington has come 2nd 2 years running in the scruffts heats at paws in the park


I'd really love to see some pics of your dog pretty please?!


----------



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

This is the Scruffts page for those interested...

Scruffts - The Kennel Club


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

My-Terriers said:


> I'd really love to see some pics of your dog pretty please?!


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-shows-events/57491-scruffts-09-a.html

Pictures of my girl last year


----------



## Berniemanchester (Nov 4, 2009)

Mypetstop Manchester, Leeds & Newcastle will be holding a scuffts event in all 3 centres in 2010 dates TBA , check our web site for more details in the new year Dog Boarding | Dog Training | Cattery - mypetstop - MyPetStop any crossbreed can enter.


----------



## jennigold (Jan 7, 2010)

My beloved mutt qualified for the Scruffts final in 2007 & 2008 at Discover Dogs but there were no local heats last year and he's possibly now too old.

But it is a great day out and a wonderful experience for owners and dogs alike and I'd highly recommend it if you have the opportunity.

Here's a photo of us at the final in 2008 (I hope - I'm not very good with pc's!)


----------



## Kate71 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hiya

Scruffts is a fun competition, our dog Billy got all the way to Earls Court after winning a qualifier in 2006.

In scruffts they are basically looking for a nice dog, they don't really need any qualities ie: obedience, as long as they have that certain something that the judge likes 

We have attended a couple of qualifiers and it varies greatly, just the personal taste of the judge.

Good luck to those that go to a qualifier this year.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Is anybody entering this year .. we are going to the Manchester qualifier for a bit of fun.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Hey,
I entered my dog last year at Peterborough, didn't get anywhere but will probs enter her again this year. It's open to any dog doesn't have to be registered, just a bit of fun


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm going to try this year, wish us luck :thumbup:


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

good luck!
me and jack are entering too! :thumbup:


----------

